# Alexis Sanchez ad un passo dall'Arsenal



## Frikez (6 Luglio 2014)

Secondo i media britannici, l'Arsenal in queste ore sta perfezionando l'acquisto di Alexis Sanchez dal Barcellona per 32 milioni di sterline, circa 40 milioni di euro.
Sanchez, che era seguito anche dalla Juventus, firmerà un quadriennale da 4,5 milioni più bonus.


----------



## Jino (6 Luglio 2014)

Bel colpo sicuramente anche se la cifra è alta, ora m'aspetto facciano all in su Benzema


----------



## Frikez (6 Luglio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Bel colpo sicuramente anche se la cifra è alta, ora m'aspetto facciano all in su Benzema



Dubito che prendano Benzema con Giroud, ormai l'investimento in attacco l'hanno fatto. Ora faranno qualcosa in difesa e forse in porta.


----------



## Jino (6 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Dubito che prendano Benzema con Giroud, ormai l'investimento in attacco l'hanno fatto. Ora faranno qualcosa in difesa e forse in porta.



Non se sarei cosi sicuro, vogliono un altro centravanti e si presenta l'occasione Benzema per me ci vanno, non sottovalutate il potenziale economico dei gunners


----------



## Snake (6 Luglio 2014)

praticamente tra Fabregas e Sanchez recuperano esattamente quello che avevano speso 3 anni fa, che affare


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Luglio 2014)

Possibile che qualsiasi squadra estera spende come i pazzi sul mercato? Solo in Italia per "raccattare" 30 milioni bisogna fare duemila operazioni in uscita?


----------



## raducioiu (6 Luglio 2014)

Complimenti al Barcellona. Dopo aver preso un pacco dall'Udinese (nel rapporto qualità/prezzo) riesce a recuperare i soldi rifilandolo all'Arsenal.


----------



## Frikez (6 Luglio 2014)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Complimenti al Barcellona. Dopo aver preso un pacco dall'Udinese (nel rapporto qualità/prezzo) riesce a recuperare i soldi rifilandolo all'Arsenal.



Pacco Sanchez? 
Nell'Arsenal farà benissimo altroché.


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Luglio 2014)

mentre nel resto del mondo ci sono le grandi manovre di mercato con sanchez,cavani,fabregas,david luiz,falcao etc da noi i movimenti riguardano nocerino e matri.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Secondo i media britannici, l'Arsenal in queste ore sta perfezionando l'acquisto di Alexis Sanchez dal Barcellona per 32 milioni di sterline, circa 40 milioni di euro.
> Sanchez, che era seguito anche dalla Juventus, firmerà un quadriennale da 4,5 milioni più bonus.



Che non tornasse in Italia lo sapevano pure i muri, ma i giornali italiani per vendere parlano parlano, non capisco come mai il Barca lo venda.


----------



## Jino (7 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Che non tornasse in Italia lo sapevano pure i muri, ma i giornali italiani per vendere parlano parlano, non capisco come mai il Barca lo venda.



Perchè hanno bisogno di soldi per prendere la punta centrale di livello


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Luglio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Perchè hanno bisogno di soldi per prendere la punta centrale di livello


Beh ma hanno già venduto Fabregas, io proverei a raccimolare soldi con altri giocatori.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Pacco Sanchez?
> Nell'Arsenal farà benissimo altroché.



Anche secondo me non è un pacco. Ad avercelo al posto di Cerci.


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Luglio 2014)

*Stan Collymore,ex giocatore ora commentatore dal Brasile:





*


----------



## Ale (9 Luglio 2014)

della serie, se tiri fuori i soldi , li compri i giocatori importanti, vale per noi, come per la juve e tutte le altre..


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Luglio 2014)

*Sanchez si trova a Londra per le visite mediche con l'Arsenal.
*


----------



## Frikez (10 Luglio 2014)

Dal centrocampo in su l'Arsenal è una squadra pazzesca con tantissimi giocatori di livello a disposizione.
Il problema è dietro, a cominciare dal portiere che alterna parate incredibili a papere assurde per finire con i terzini, a destra ora hanno un buco enorme.


----------



## The Ripper (10 Luglio 2014)

Se sistemano la difesa diventano finalmente una squadra di livello. Sanchez non sarà Henry, ma l'Arsenal ha bisogno di questi giocatori per tornare a dire la sua anche in Europa


----------



## mandraghe (10 Luglio 2014)

Questi del Barça sono pazzi, prima di vendere Sanchez avrebbero dovuto buttare fuori gente come Pedro e Tello, mi sa che alla fine il barçelonismo li porterà alla rovina.

Vabbé ragranellare i soldi per Suarez, però prima di vendere Sanchez ci avrei pensato 500 volte.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Luglio 2014)

*Arrivata l'ufficialità,Sanchez è un giocatore dell'Arsenal.*


----------



## Jino (10 Luglio 2014)

Questi sono colpi, mica vanno dietro a giocatorini


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Dal centrocampo in su l'Arsenal è una squadra pazzesca con tantissimi giocatori di livello a disposizione.
> Il problema è dietro, a cominciare dal portiere che alterna parate incredibili a papere assurde per finire con i terzini, a destra ora hanno un buco enorme.


Ecco cosa intendevo quando parlavo di Cazorla come di un mediocre, un conto è andare in giro con Sanchez, un conto è andare in giro con lui.


----------



## Frikez (10 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ecco cosa intendevo quando parlavo di Cazorla come di un mediocre, un conto è andare in giro con Sanchez, un conto è andare in giro con lui.



Santi 

Uno che nella mia squadra vorrei sempre avere.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Luglio 2014)

*Non ci sono dati certi riguardo la cifra,ma dovrebbe attestarsi tra i 35 ed i 40 milioni di euro.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Santi
> 
> Uno che nella mia squadra vorrei sempre avere.


Diciamo che ci sta in rosa ma è tutt'altra roba andare in giro con Sanchez.


----------



## Liuke (11 Luglio 2014)

quantolo pagarono all'udinese?


----------



## juventino (11 Luglio 2014)

Tutto molto bello,ma finché in panca ci sarà quel mediocre di Wenger non vinceranno mai nulla.


----------



## prebozzio (11 Luglio 2014)

Grande acquisto, ma mi aspetto una cessione illustre da parte dei Gunners


----------



## Jino (11 Luglio 2014)

Liuke ha scritto:


> quantolo pagarono all'udinese?



La cifra era attorno ai 40 più qualche bonus


----------



## Dave (11 Luglio 2014)

I giornali spagnoli parlano di 42-45 milioni... quindi pareggieranno il prezzo di quando l'hanno preso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Luglio 2014)

Hanno ancora bisogno di un portiere, un difensore centrale e un terzino destro.


----------



## Frikez (11 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Hanno ancora bisogno di un portiere, un difensore centrale e un terzino destro.



http://www.milanworld.net/debuchy-allarsenal-manca-solo-lufficialita-vt19502.html

Se arriva anche Khedira


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> http://www.milanworld.net/debuchy-allarsenal-manca-solo-lufficialita-vt19502.html
> 
> Se arriva anche Khedira


Ah vero, me n'ero dimenticato. Centrali e portieri in orbita gunners? Magari pigliano pure Khedira e Benzema e fanno uno squadrone della madonna


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ah vero, me n'ero dimenticato. Centrali e portieri in orbita gunners? Magari pigliano pure Khedira e Benzema e fanno uno squadrone della madonna



Le voci attuali dicono Lovren in difesa e Ochoa in porta.


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Luglio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Le voci attuali dicono Lovren in difesa e Ochoa in porta.



Edit: cavolata,Lovren è vicino al Liverpool.L'Arsenal non so se farà qualcosa in mezzo alla difesa,a meno che non vada via Vermaelen.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Luglio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Edit: cavolata,Lovren è vicino al Liverpool.L'Arsenal non so se farà qualcosa in mezzo alla difesa,a meno che non vada via Vermaelen.


Ma dovrebbero trovare un titolare proprio vicino a Vermaelen con il tedesco e il francese in panchina.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma dovrebbero trovare un titolare proprio vicino a Vermaelen con il tedesco e il francese in panchina.



Koscielny non è bravo ?


----------



## The Ripper (11 Luglio 2014)

ragazzi parlate di Vermaelen che è proprio il loro puto debole lì dietro


----------



## Frikez (11 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Koscielny non è bravo ?



Ha provocato più rigori lui in Premier di nessun'altro giocatore 

_According to Opta, since joining Arsenal in 2010, no Premier League defender has conceded more penalties than Laurent Koscielny. In the last four seasons, he has given away six Premier League spot-kicks._


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ha provocato più rigori lui in Premier di nessun'altro giocatore
> 
> _According to Opta, since joining Arsenal in 2010, no Premier League defender has conceded more penalties than Laurent Koscielny. In the last four seasons, he has given away six Premier League spot-kicks._



Pensavo fosse decente. Ma mi rendo conto che c'entra poco con Sanchez.


----------



## Frikez (11 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ah vero, me n'ero dimenticato. Centrali e portieri in orbita gunners? Magari pigliano pure Khedira e Benzema e fanno uno squadrone della madonna



Con Fabianski e Viviano spediti sulla luna è scontato che prenderanno qualcuno, si parla di Ospina della nazionale colombiana.
In difesa non so, dipende da Vermaelen che sembra in direzione United.

Comunque potrebbe giocare così:

Ospina
Debuchy Mertesacker Koscielny Gibbs
Ramsey Khedira Oxlade
Walcott Sanchez/Giroud Ozil


----------



## Frikez (11 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ah vero, me n'ero dimenticato. Centrali e portieri in orbita gunners? Magari pigliano pure Khedira e Benzema e fanno uno squadrone della madonna



Con Fabianski e Viviano spediti sulla luna è scontato che prenderanno qualcuno, si parla di Ospina della nazionale colombiana.
In difesa non so, dipende da Vermaelen che sembra in direzione United.

Comunque potrebbe giocare così:

Ospina
Debuchy Mertesacker Koscielny Gibbs
Ramsey Khedira Oxlade
Walcott Sanchez/Giroud Ozil


----------



## Ale (11 Luglio 2014)

hai visto Marotta come si fa a comprare Sanchez? Basta andare la con i soldi.. Alla fine ha preso Morata perche costava di meno con una formula che mette bene in risalto la differenza di caratura dei club in questione: quel controriscatto è l' equivalente del dire: Ehi tu, valorizzami il giocatore, che poi ti do il premietto di valorizzazione e me lo ricompro quando mi serve...e tante e grazie!!" Cioe la juventus si è fatta trattare alla luce del sole dal Real Madrid, esattamente come il Sassuolo si fa trattare dalla Juventus.. e nessuno lo dice, anzi, marmotta è un genio! Fenomeni.


----------



## The Ripper (11 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Con Fabianski e Viviano spediti sulla luna è scontato che prenderanno qualcuno, si parla di Ospina della nazionale colombiana.
> In difesa non so, dipende da Vermaelen che sembra in direzione United.
> 
> Comunque potrebbe giocare così:
> ...



togli oxlade e ti sei dimenticato di wilshere. non so tra lui e Ramsey chi giocherà.
per me si schiera così dalla cintola in su:

Wilshere-Khedira
Walcott-Sanchez-Ozil
Giroud
e via di 4-2-3-1. Alla fin fine Ozil e Walcott sono due che ripiegano molto.

Certo che l'Arsenal si sta costruendo proprio bene! Peccato per l'********* in panchina.


----------



## Frikez (11 Luglio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> togli oxlade e ti sei dimenticato di wilshere. non so tra lui e Ramsey chi giocherà.
> per me si schiera così dalla cintola in su:
> 
> Wilshere-Khedira
> ...



Pensavo anch'io al 4-2-3-1 però se prendono Khedira non so se Wenger voglia metterlo davanti alla difesa, anche perchè è bravo negli inserimenti però con 4 attaccanti dubito che possa farlo.
Arteta lo danno vicino alla Fiorentina quindi Ramsey sarà imprescindibile, sarà lui a far partire l'azione


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Koscielny non è bravo ?


Ne sono tre, dovrebbero completare il pacchetto difensivo con almeno un altro innesto senza che esca nessuno però.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Pensavo anch'io al 4-2-3-1 però se prendono Khedira non so se Wenger voglia metterlo davanti alla difesa, anche perchè è bravo negli inserimenti però con 4 attaccanti dubito che possa farlo.
> Arteta lo danno vicino alla Fiorentina quindi Ramsey sarà imprescindibile, sarà lui a far partire l'azione



Anche per me Wilshere si alternerà con i 3 davanti, non Ramsey.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Luglio 2014)

Doveva andarci 3 anni fa in Premier League. Farà benissimo Sanchez!

Ma Walcott??????????????????????????????????? Prendiamolo noi
De Jong un altro Menez
Walcott Taarabt El Shaarawy
Sturrdige


----------



## Jino (11 Luglio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Doveva andarci 3 anni fa in Premier League. Farà benissimo Sanchez!
> 
> Ma Walcott??????????????????????????????????? Prendiamolo noi
> De Jong un altro Menez
> ...



Se hanno preso Sanchez è proprio perchè Walcott da poche garanzie, sopratutto credo fisicamente


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Luglio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se hanno preso Sanchez è proprio perchè Walcott da poche garanzie, sopratutto credo fisicamente



Appunto dobbiamo prenderlo noi, così finisce la carriera a ottobre
Non ti piacerebbe vederlo al Milan Walcott?


----------



## Jino (11 Luglio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Appunto dobbiamo prenderlo noi, così finisce la carriera a ottobre
> Non ti piacerebbe vederlo al Milan Walcott?



No. Guarda, sono stanco di fare da centro di recupero per vecchi elefanti, giocatori infortunati e teste calde. Theo non vorrei si dimenticasse che ha ancora problemi al ginocchio e per lui si preannuncia una stagione complicata, non a caso è arrivato Sanchez ripeto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Luglio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> No. Guarda, sono stanco di fare da centro di recupero per vecchi elefanti, giocatori infortunati e teste calde. Theo non vorrei si dimenticasse che ha ancora problemi al ginocchio e per lui si preannuncia una stagione complicata, non a caso è arrivato Sanchez ripeto.



Ok, ma noi adesso proprio quel tipo di giocatori possiamo prendere. Mica possiamo prendere Modric, David Silva, Verratti.


----------



## Jino (11 Luglio 2014)

Io sono semplicemente stanco di prendere ogni anno scommesse, caratteriali o fisiche che siano. Mi piacerebbe prendessero un giocatore, anche non famosissimo come quelli detti da te, ma che arriva da una grande stagione. Che arriva fisicamente a posto, che non arriva da infortuni, da fuori rosa etc etc. E' chiedere tanto un giocatore integro mentalmente e fisicamente?


----------

